# Coastal scrub hunting (southern california)



## Smokehound714 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hello, just saying I'll be doing some collecting this week, looking for people who'd be able to pick me up (i can pay for gas)  I'm available virtually 24/7.  

  This area is rich in bothriocyrtum californicum, aphonopelma, anuroctonus pococki, scolopendra polymorpha, Phidippus (californica, audax, johnsoni, octopunctatus (largest jumper in north america, despite what literature says, individuals can exceed 25 mm in body length))

   It is best to arrive either early around 4-5 am, or in the evening, when the area is shaded by the hills, this place gets hot during the daytime.  
 Parking is always available, here.   

 I cannot disclose the location here, as the location is quite sensitive. Directions will only be provided to people able to pick me up.  (as stated above, I can pay for gas, and provide water)


----------

